# Bios 32 GB Limit in Linux umgehen

## Chris2000

Hallo,

habe ein altes Sockel 7 Board (ga-5aa) gefunden was ich nun mit mit einer Radeon 9100 und einem K6-III+ @600mhz und einer 80GB Samsung in Betrieb nehmen wollte. Leider ist das Board ja sehr alt und habe schon das neuste Bios aber dieses hat den 32 GB+ Bug also habe ich die Platte gejumpert und sie auf 32 GB limitiert, so dass das bios sie nur noch mit diesen erkennt und bootet.

Dann dachte ich mir ich könnte (da linux ja nicht aufs BIOS angewiesen ist) einfach dann die boot partition in die ersten 32 GB legen damit grub den kernel laden kann und mit fdisk unter knoppix live (aktuelle version) mit fdisk die 80er Platte einteilen. Aber leider erkennt Linux diese auch nur mit 32 GB???

Habe gesucht und bin auf den Kernelparameter "sdx=stroke" gestoßen welcher angeblich die echten werte neu ausliest. Dies funktioniert aber nicht. Hat jemand eine Idee? Dachte immer Linux ist das Schnuppe was das Bios sagt...

Danke im Vorraus und liebe Grüße Chris  :Smile: 

----------

## schachti

Ich vermute das Problem ist, dass der Jumper entsprechend gesetzt - meldet die Platte an Linux nur 32 GB, kann Linux auch nur 32 GB nutzen.   :Wink: 

Probier mal folgendes: den Jumper nicht setzen und grub auf einer Diskette, USB-Stick, CD oder ähnliches installieren und davon booten (evtl. ebenfalls die boot-Partition auf Diskette o.ä. verlegen). Der Kernel sollte dann die Platte ansprechen können.

----------

## firefly

Wie schachti schon vermutet hat, hast du durch den jumper an der Festplatte auch für linux den zugriff auf die vollen 80GB verschlossen. Denn durch das setzten dieses jumpers liefert die Festplatte auf anfrage der Plattengröße nur 32GB zurück.

Wird die Platte überhaupt vom Bios erkannt, wenn du den Jumper nicht setzt? Wenn ja dann lege eine boot partition als erste partition an. Dadurch liegt diese innerhalb der 32GB grenze uns sollte vom Bios gestartet werden können.

Ach ja welche Bios version ist auf dem board installiert? Denn hier (http://www.gigabyte.de/Support/Motherboard/BIOS_Model.aspx?ProductID=3191) gibt es ein Bios update dass laut Beschreibung hdds mit 64GB erkennen soll. Eventuell wird dann die HDD vom BIOS erkannt, wenn auch nur mit 64GB.

Ansonsten hilft nur das Starten des kernels über eine Diskette/CD

----------

## Klaus Meier

Kannst dir einen Festplattencontroller als Steckkarte kaufen, die haben ein eigenes BIOS drauf, das löst das Problem. Ansonsten, der Jumper an der Platte ist nicht aus Langeweile da, wenn das Board es physikalisch nicht hergibt, dann helfen auch keine Kerneloptionen.

----------

## Chris2000

Hi,

danke euch Dreien. Habe es nun gelöst. War vorher im Bios und habe die Platte gejumpert als 32 GB erkennen lassen und die Werte fest beibehalten. Dann Jumper wieder auf 80 GB und dann angeschaltet. Bios zeigt sogar 80 GB an, kann aber nur die ersten 32 GB addressieren und dort liegt /boot. Grub laedt Linux und Fdisk zeigt mir die vollstaendigen 80 GB die ich partitionieren kann.

Das F7 Beta Bios mit 64 GB Support habe ich nicht gebraucht, laut k6plus.com auch nicht so geeignet mit Boardrevision 2.2 und k6-iii+.

@Klaus Meier

Der Jumper ist ja eigendlich nur dafür da, dass sich das BIOS nicht aufhaengt beim booten. Habe jetzt gelesen es gibt wohl einen Kernelparameter dem man die "richtige" Geometrie der Platte mitteilen kann oder einen Diskmanager, der die Werte dann wieder korrigiert, die das Laufwerk liefern. Ist aber wie man sieht in meinem Falle nicht nötig.

Eine Steckkarte wäre sicherlich auch eine Option gewesen die ich auch nochmal überdenke. Allerdings hat dieses "AT/ATX-Board" noch 2 alte ISA Steckplätze und nur 3x PCI was für Wlan, Sound und wohl eine USB 2.0 Karte wohl draufgehen muss, oder gibts noch ISA-Karten für ATA 133. Die Platte ist es jedenfalls und der Controller onboard ja nur ATA 66.

EDIT: Glaube das mit dem ISA Controller ist ein schlechter Witz... Aber sowas muesste doch auf dem ISA gehen oder? -> http://cgi.ebay.de/HP-5065-2598-Riser-Karte-2x-PCI-ISA-fuer-Vectra-VL400_W0QQitemZ190152686218QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_77?hash=item2c45fbba8a natuerlich jetzt nicht DIE aber vom Prinzip her.

Liebe Grüße Chris

----------

## Chris2000

Okay vergesst das erstmal. Habe jetzt aber ein anderes Problem:

Wenn ich mit fdisk meine Platte unter Knoppix einteilen möchte und das ganze auf die Platte schreiben lassen mit "w" dann schreibt er, synct alles nochmal und sagt alles okay. Wenn ich dann das Filesystem erstellen mag, sehe ich kein sdaX sondern nur eben sda. Ein erneuter Blick in Fdisk zeigt mir dann, dass die Partitionstabelle wieder leer ist?!? Habe auch schon rebootet immer wieder das gleiche - Keine Fehlermeldungen - nichts.

Jemand eine Idee?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Kann es sein, dass du noch die alten IDE Treiber benutzt. Da heißen die Partitionen /dev/hdaX.

----------

## Chris2000

Nein die neuen Treiber.

Ist ein ALI Aladin 5 chipsatz.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also du hast weder /dev/sdaX noch /dev/hdaX. Ich habe eine Idee, an was es liegt, aber erst mal noch keine Lösung. Mache dazu einen eigenen Thread auf, schau mal unter "unterschiedliche Partitionstabellen".

----------

## Chris2000

@Klaus Meier

Hat sich bereits etwas ergeben? Irgendwie kann er einfach die Partitionstabelle nicht mehr lesen nachdem ich sie mit fdisk erzeugt habe... Dann ist sie leer und ich muss sie wieder einteilen. Wenn ich dann mit "w" alles schreibe und schaue, kann fdisk sie wieder nicht lesen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also ich hatte auch verschieden Partitionstabellen, die ich dann unter Gentoo nicht mehr lesen konnte. Probiere es doch mal mit der Gentoo DVD oder mit der System Rescue CD.

http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page

Mit der Parted Magic CD ging es auch, aber die System Rescue CD finde ich genial, basiert auf Gentoo, hat auch einen 64 Bit Kernel und man kann sie modifizieren.

Und ansonsten, du musst dir dein System ja nicht mit dieser CD installieren sondern nur partitionieren. Eine Lösung für das Problem habe ich nicht gefunden. Also einfach mit einer aktuellen Gentoo basierenden CD partitionieren, dann sollte das mit dem Installieren auch von einer anderen aus klappen.

----------

## Chris2000

Hi,

das Problem ist ja, dass ich garnicht reboote oder Gentoo die Tabelle nicht anerkennt... Sondern ohne zu rebooten, direkt nach dem schreiben mittels "w" in fdisk und nach dem verlassen mit "q" gehe ich unter der gleichen CD (sogar ohne die terminal zu schließen) wieder nach fdisk und die Tabelle ist nicht drin -.- Also ohne ueberhaupt was gemacht zu haben...

----------

## Klaus Meier

Probiers doch mal mit der System Rescue CD und mit Gparted. Wenn das auch nicht funzt, dann hast wohl ein Hardwareproblem. 

Ist bei Linux immer so eine Sache, ob es das BIOS beachtet oder ignoriert. Kann Vorteile haben, aber auch Nachteile.

----------

## Chris2000

Hi, sorry hatte andere dinge noch zu tun!

Die CD finde ich mal richtig klasse! Besonders zum Gentoo installieren optimal finde ich (sogar 486 kompatibel was die richtige gentoo-live ja nicht ist...)

Dort erkennt fdisk ohne jumper (im bios aber nur 30gb eingestellt) voller 80gb wenn ich den parameter "sda=stroke" übergebe. obs auch ohne erkannt wird weiss ich nicht... Leider gleiches Problem:

Die Partitionen werden nicht erkannt -.-

Wenn ich neue erstelle mit fdisk und auch eine neue Tabelle anlege und diese ausch schreibe ist nach dem erneuten aufruf von fdisk wieder alles weg.

Wenn ich auf einem anderem pc die tabelle inklusive alle partitionen erstelle mit dieser live-cd und dann mit der gleichen cd und voll erkannter kapazität auf dem alten rechner diese wieder auslesen will, sagt fdisk es gäbe keine partitionstabelle... Habe dann mal aus Spass mit gparted geschaut und dort kann man NUR eine tabelle mal anlegen. Lege sie an übernehme, keine fehlermeldung -> tabelle ist sofort weg. partitionen kann ich ohne diese logischerweise ja auch nicht erstellen...

Also liegts wohl nicht an der cd bzw. dem system... sondern an der hardware?! was könnte dort machen, dass die partitionstabelle nicht gelesen wird???

unter einer alten ubuntu-cd ging es alles... allerdings hatte diese wohl noch das alte ide-subsystem (hda, hdb...) jetzt ist ja alles (sda, sdb...) kann es wirklich an dem treiber des controllers vom neuen pata-subsystem im kernel liegen?? ist glaube ich "pata-ali".

Grüße Chris

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also zum einen, es gibt die alten pata Treiber noch, aber sie sollen nicht mehr benutzt werden und sollen wohl irgendwann entfernt werden.

Zum anderen, habe ich jetzt nicht so richtig verstanden, also auf einem andere Rechner kannst du eine Partitionstabelle erstellen und wieder einlesen? Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe,  dann bekommt es dein Laufswerkscontroller nicht hin.

Lösung? Kauf dir einen anderen Rechner, muss ja kein neuer sein, aber bei dem, was du da so drin hast, bekommst da bestimmt schon für 50€ etwas besseres. Selbst wenn du es irgendwie hin bekommst, beim nächsten Kernel ist dann eventuell wieder alles vorbei. Es ist halt außerhalb der Spezifikation des Rechners da kann man nichts garantieren.

Ein Festplattencontroller als Steckkarte ginge auch, die haben ja ein eigenes BIOS drauf, aber da finde ich einen komplett anderen Rechner deutlich attraktiver.

----------

## Chris2000

Hi,

Hehe, ich habe 8 Rechner hier stehen   :Wink: 

Es geht einfach darum einen alten K6 mit Linux gebrauchtfähig zu machen. Zum Filme schauen und so oder das ein oder andere Spielchen.   :Very Happy: 

Neuer Rechner wäre ja langweilig... Und der Festplattencontroler muss es ja hinbekommen, hat er ja schonmal... Denke es liegt dann wohl an dem Unterschied wie der Treiber des neuen Subsystems ihn ansteuert?!? Es hat ja vorher auch funktioniert. Kann ich das irgendwo melden? Damit das dann gefixt wird oder gibt es eine Option bei dieser RescueCD um den Kernel explizit anzuweisen die alten IDE-Treiber zu benutzen?

 *Quote:*   

> Es ist halt außerhalb der Spezifikation des Rechners da kann man nichts garantieren

 

Ist das nicht bei einem Rechner wo man Linux draufspielt generell so?  :Wink: 

Steckkarte ginge auch... Aber habe nur 3 PCI frei und die wollte ich eigendlich noch anders benutzen...

----------

## r3tep

Du hast auch noch die Möglichkeit, eine MMC-Karte an irgendeinem IDE-Port zu betreiben. Auf der Karte den Kernel speichern und den Rest auf die Festplatte.

Ich hatte mal sowas ähnliches gemacht, nur halt mit Festplatten. Eine kleine Festplatte an IDE mit dem Nötigsten und der Rest an einem SATA-Kontroller. Erste Platte wurde vom BIOS unterstützt, die anderen beiden (größer als 128GB) wurden von Linux verwaltet.

MMC-Karten sind, soviel ich weiß, zum IDE-Protokoll irgendwie kompatibel.

----------

## firefly

 *r3tep wrote:*   

> Du hast auch noch die Möglichkeit, eine MMC-Karte an irgendeinem IDE-Port zu betreiben. Auf der Karte den Kernel speichern und den Rest auf die Festplatte.
> 
> Ich hatte mal sowas ähnliches gemacht, nur halt mit Festplatten. Eine kleine Festplatte an IDE mit dem Nötigsten und der Rest an einem SATA-Kontroller. Erste Platte wurde vom BIOS unterstützt, die anderen beiden (größer als 128GB) wurden von Linux verwaltet.
> 
> MMC-Karten sind, soviel ich weiß, zum IDE-Protokoll irgendwie kompatibel.

 

Oder ne CF-Karte mit einem CF-IDE adapter.

----------

## Chris2000

Hallo,

Jaaa, aber ich will ja nicht ganz abschweifen... Eine zielgerichtetere Lösung fände ich besser...

Dieser Parameter sollte doch die ganze Platte anerkennen, was er aber nicht macht, verstehe ich doch richtig von der funktion her oder?

Ansonsten vieleicht mal reporten? Aber so wie ich das verstanden habe, sollte es mit dem Parameter klappen.

----------

